# Nieprawidłowa kompozycja akcentów w grece

## robertsurma

Piszę trochę tekstów w grece. Gdy miałem HAL-a wszystko było OK. Parę dni temu zainstalowałem nowe Gentoo i teraz są problemy.

Polskie znaki działają prawidłowo. Po przełączeniu na klawiaturę grecką i kompozycji akcentów mam coś takiego:

http://3bird.net/download/temp/greka.jpg (akcenty zachodzą na siebie)

Próbowałem wpisywać  własne definicje do .XCompose, ale mam wrażenie, że są ignorowane.

Wydanie polecenia

```
# export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
```

również niczego nie zmienia.

Moje ustawienia:

```
# locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Plik /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
[...]

Section "InputClass"

  Identifier     "Keyboard1"

  Driver      "evdev"

  Option      "CustomKeycodes"   "on"

  Option      "XkbLayout"        "pl,gr"

  Option      "XkbVariant"       ",polytonic"

  Option      "XkbOptions"       "compose:rctrl,grp:lwin_toggle,lv3:ralt_switch_multikey"

  Option      "XkbModel"         "pc105"

  MatchIsKeyboard   "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## Jacekalex

A jak przestawisz locale na greckie? czy wtedy jest lepiej?

----------

## robertsurma

Niestety, tak samo.

Używany edytor: LibreOffice (ale podobnie jest w bluefish czy też w firefox).

Czcionka: DejaVu Sans (ale testowałem też inne czcionki UTF-8 z podobnym rezultatem).

Definicje w pliku 

/usr/share/X11/locale/el_GR.UTF-8/Compose

oraz w

/usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/gr

wydają się w porządku.

Po naciśnięciu AltGr + <semicolon> + <colon> + litera - powinien wklejać literę z akcentami (literę z konkretnym kodem U1f04 z tablicy znaków). Tak się jednak nie dzieje.

Gdy zamienię <semicolon> na konkretny kod średnika - żadnych zmian.

Mam wrażenie, że to jest jakiś problem z odczytywaniem tych definicji.

----------

## joi_

może zapytaj na greckim podforum?  :Very Happy: 

----------

